# Options out of NROTC



## COB22 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello all,
I am currently a freshman at Cornell University and a member of both NROTC and the varsity lacrosse team. I have posted on these forums before, primarily about my goal of getting selected to go to BUD/s out of ROTC and eventually becoming a SEAL. However, now that I have actually been at school for a few months and gained some new information (my previous posts were over the summer while I was still in High school), I am seeking some advice regarding my career path. Basically I have been told that it is simply a bad idea to try to get a BUD/s slot out of ROTC. There are just so few spots and my school is so difficult that it is nearly impossible to compete with kids coming out of less demanding schools with higher GPAs. So I am currently planning on switching over to Marine option and  I am planning on going Infantry. That being said, I am not certain I am on the right track for what I want out of my career. So on to my questions:

1. Realistically, what are the odds of me getting to see combat as a young Infantry officer, and how many years would I be able to spend kicking down doors, shooting stuff, etc.?

2. Now that MARSOC is an MOS for Officers, are MARSOC officers now placed in administrative jobs (appears this way on recruiting website, have heard mixed information from officers in unit)?

3. Would I be able to complete my 5 years as a Marine officer, then enlist/ commission in the Navy with a BUD/s contract? (Have heard yes from Officers in my unit, no from people on forums similar to this one)

4. If I chose to refuse my commission after the 4 years of college and enlisted, would that be a stain on my career/ reputation, and will this prevent me from getting the enlistment contract I want? My ideal job would be as an NCO in the USMC as Recon or Scout/sniper, or as an enlisted SEAL. I want to be in combat for as long as my body can handle. Obviously I have never seen combat and may not feel this way later in life, but from what I can tell and know about myself, enlisted seems more appealing.

Thank you for any and all advice, and sorry for the lengthy post, it has been difficult to get straight answers due to the internet conflicting with what the officers in my unit have said.


----------



## JK07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dude, come on. Go back and reread the last thread you started on this topic. Your questions and the answers you received haven't changed. If you want to be an infantry officer then stay in NROTC and do it. If you want to be an enlisted SEAL then enlist when you finish college. If you want to try to get an officer slot to BUDS then do it. If you want to try for a slot and enlist if you don't get it then do it. The journey is long, arduous and full of uncertainty no matter which path you choose. No magical answer on an Internet forum will change that. If you can't accept that then look elsewhere.

Edit- Sorry MARSOC bro's didn't originally see this was posted in your side of the house. My bad.


----------



## COB22 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jk07,
I apologize. I realize the two posts are quite similar, I was mostly hoping someone would be able to explain how the new MARSOC MOS is going to work for officers. I do realize I am not going to find an answer here but I would like to know more about the Marine route before I switch over.


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

1. If you become an Officer, and your unit gets deployed to a war, you will probably have a decent chance. 
3. Why wouldn't you be able to do this? You'll owe five years and then after that you are on your own time. You can get out, stay in, switch branches etc.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> 1. If you become an Officer, and your unit gets deployed to a war, you will probably have a decent chance.
> 3. Why wouldn't you be able to do this? You'll owe five years and then after that you are on your own time. You can get out, stay in, switch branches etc.



You are 15 years old so what do you KNOW about anyone's chances for MARSOC? You aren't a Marine Officer, you aren't in MARSOC, you aren't a Marine, you aren't even in uniform, so what qualifies you to dispense advice about being an Officer's path to MARSOC?


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> You are 15 years old so what do you KNOW about anyone's chances for MARSOC? You aren't a Marine Officer, you aren't in MARSOC, you aren't a Marine, you aren't even in uniform, so what qualifies you to dispense advice about being an Officer's path to MARSOC?


     Sir I am in MCJROTC, involved with a nearby NROTC program, and spend nearly half of my school day with Marine Officers. I may not be in the military, but I am not clueless. His first question was about being a regular Marine Infantry Officer, not MARSOC. I won't answer questions strictly about MARSOC because there are people that are actually in it on here that can answer them, and they definitely know more than me. I only answered his first and third question.

@Molinaro I don't see how my answer was hateful. Don't rate it hate just because I am 15 and you think I know nothing.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> Sir I am in MCJROTC, involved with a nearby NROTC program, and spend nearly half of my school day with Marine Officers. I may not be in the military, but I am not clueless. His first question was about being a regular Marine Infantry Officer, not MARSOC. I won't answer questions strictly about MARSOC because there are people that are actually in it on here that can answer them, and they definitely know more than me. I only answered his first and third question.



I remember when I was 15 and thought I had the answers.

One day you'll understand how little you know. Until then I'd suggest you read more, post less, and not offer advice to others in your situation (unless they are asking about JROTC).


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

I understand what you mean, but I am familiar with how NROTC works. I didn't mean to make myself sound like I am more knowledgeable than anyone here on the forum, because that is far from true. But I know the answers to those two questions. If he gets deployed to a combat zone in the infantry, there is a fair chance he'll see combat. And after the five year obligation, you can do what you want with your career. A former cadet went to an NROTC program, graduated, went to the Marines as infantry, then switched to the Navy after his 5 year service was up.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> I understand what you mean, but I am familiar...



Then I defer to your voluminous knowledge and look forward to further edification on the subject.


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry to come off how I did. I am by no means an expert, but I know how ROTC works and I know the answers to the questions that he asked. Kinda upsetting in a way how people immediately look at age as a factor of knowledge.

Edit: To the questions he asked that I had answered. Forgot to throw that in there.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> Sorry to come off how I did. I am by no means an expert, but I know how ROTC works and I know the answers to the questions that he asked. Kinda upsetting in a way how people immediately look at age as a factor of knowledge.


We have a group of individuals on this site with vast, first person knowledge. We don't need a 15 year old kid who heard it from someone he knew, when we can hear it from the horse's mouth directly.

Can you understand how "well a friend told me, this." Is different from the actual knowledge and advise that can be passed from someone who lived the experience?

So no, you have no knowledge of the questions he asked. Leave it to the guys who've done it. And when there's a question, and you're a guy who's done it, by all means answer away. You'll never see me post or reply about JROTC, I defer to your great knowledge on that topic as I never was in it.


----------



## Kheenbish (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> I understand what you mean, but I am familiar with how NROTC works. I didn't mean to make myself sound like I am more knowledgeable than anyone here on the forum, because that is far from true. But I know the answers to those two questions. If he gets deployed to a combat zone in the infantry, there is a fair chance he'll see combat. And after the five year obligation, you can do what you want with your career. A former cadet went to an NROTC program, graduated, went to the Marines as infantry, then switched to the Navy after his 5 year service was up.



I was in a combat zone, but never saw combat...so that covers that question. Also I  switched from another service to the Air Force after getting out and it was a bitch to say the least taking about two years (and that was because I didn't accept the job I was going for originally), so no it's not as easy as 123.


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

I understand that there is a large amount amount of people with first hand experience here, but I only see a SEAL responding. On the other post that JK07 mentioned, it didn't appear that anyone had answered the specific questions he asked here. If someone with direct first person experience in doing what he wants (Besides what Freefalling said on the other post) would have commented, I would have kept my mouth shut. Since nobody did, I offered what I knew. 

And instead of people adding to what I wrote, I received criticism and "hate" for it. Is what I said true? Absolutely. If you can prove me wrong, then by all means feel free to do so. But "hating" on my answers solely based on my age and assumed lack of experience is wrong, especially when my answers are correct.



Kheenbish said:


> I was in a combat zone, but never saw combat...so that covers that question. Also I  switched from another service to the Air Force after getting out and it was a bitch to say the least taking about two years (and that was because I didn't accept the job I was going for originally), so no it's not as easy as 123.



Were you in the infantry? I get that obviously not everyone in Iraq and Afghanistan won't directly see combat, even some in the infantry probably won't. But deployed infantry have a better chance of seeing combat than supply clerks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2015)

Dude, shouldn't you be in school right now?


----------



## Kheenbish (Nov 3, 2015)

I was actually... Marines, got injured, got out, told by AF MSgt I'd get a Battlefield Airmen AFSC with all my cool knowledge and experience, didn't work out like that. Do I have to provide a DD 214 for this too now ?

EDIT: Sorry for the rant, think this thread needs to be locked now.


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

Kheenbish said:


> I was actually... Marines, got injured, got out, told by AF MSgt I'd get a Battlefield Airmen AFSC with all my cool knowledge and experience, didn't work out like that. Do I have to provide a DD 214 for this too now ?


I'm not asking out of lack of belief or disrespect. I'm just curious. I don't see why everyone has to take this so negatively.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Dude, shouldn't you be in school right now?


I am. We have free time


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Nov 3, 2015)

What I'm seeing here is a kid that has a lot of growing up to do.
One thing that you're going to need to learn is to respect people who have been there and done that.
Not just SOF Operators, but support personnel as well. Hell even just an average joe on the street.
There is so much more to being an Operator than just shooting people in the face.
There are times where you may be THE Face to the citizens of a foreign country and you're gonna have to learn how to approach people.

I hope you adjust your lane of fire and learn some tact.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> But deployed infantry have a better chance of seeing combat than supply clerks.



HAHAHAHA! Oh boy....this is where I'll stop being polite and simply tell you to keep your mouth shut. *That statement above shows how little you know*.*

Be quiet, stay in your lane, and you can learn a lot.

* - ETA, if it helps I can run down a number of infantry "jobs" that never saw combat. Being Infantry only guarantees that you're Infantry.


----------



## Jackflerp (Nov 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> HAHAHAHA! Oh boy....this is where I'll stop being polite and simply tell you to keep your mouth shut. *That statement above shows how little you know*.
> 
> Be quiet, stay in your lane, and you can learn a lot.


I spoke up because everyone else was quiet. Now you are mad about me speaking up. Instead of immediately jumping at me because of my age, add to what I said and add your personal experience on the subject. Nobody commented on the validity of my answers, just on the fact that I am 15 and lack experience and should keep my mouth shut, even though I am providing help and answers to the OP that nobody else had. It is common sense that infantry will likely see more combat than a supply clerk. Their job is to be in combat. That isn't me showing how little I know, that's logic.


----------



## COB22 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dude, your information is not correct. You are not simply able to enlist in the Navy with a contract going into BUD/s. I know this, and my question was referring to the process of an inter service transfer into BUD/s after being an officer in the Marines. My XO says it is possible, others have said no. Please stop commenting on this thread, you are going to get it closed before any questions get answered. Neither me or you is in the military (ROTC or JROTC doesn't count), so please don't act like you know more than people who have served or are currently serving. I was hoping to get some information from people who actually have experience in these matters, not a 15 year old high school kid.


----------



## THEJUGGERNAUT (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> I spoke up because everyone else was quiet. Now you are mad about me speaking up. Instead of immediately jumping at me because of my age, add to what I said and add your personal experience on the subject. Nobody commented on the validity of my answers, just on the fact that I am 15 and lack experience and should keep my mouth shut, even though I am providing help and answers to the OP that nobody else had. It is common sense that infantry will likely see more combat than a supply clerk. Their job is to be in combat. That isn't me showing how little I know, that's logic.


You seriously need to take a step back, and think before you post. You're coming off as an extremely ignorant, and unprofessional, this site has a community full of men who have done things your not even old enough to dream about. Just because his question didn't get answered right away is not an excuse for you to spew out your B.S opinions about how you think things work. Be humble this site can be a great tool, or a bad start on your path to a military career.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> I'm not asking out of lack of belief or disrespect. I'm just curious. I don't see why everyone has to take this so negatively.



By my count, there four who are having trouble with your inputs.You have no personal, first hand knowledge, or experience in active military service. If you read the thread title it is for "US Marine Corps Special Operations", that means only those with personal first hand knowledge in Marine Special Operations and experience, respond to questions. You can hide behind the "I was just asking" or "I was just curious" for only a little. You are beyond that, and you are handing out advice; that is why you are seeing "negativity" with what you are saying. You are well out of your lane in handing out any advice on this, and just about every military thread I can think of. My advice to you, is to stop now! Read more, and post less.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 3, 2015)

THEJUGGERNAUT said:


> You seriously need to take a step back, and think before you post. You're coming off as an extremely ignorant, and unprofessional, this site has a community full of men who have done things your not even old enough to dream about. Just because his question didn't get answered right away is not an excuse for you to spew out your B.S opinions about how you think things work. Be humble this site can be a great tool, or a bad start on your path to a military career.



Let the Mods and Admins take care of this.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> I spoke up because everyone else was quiet. Now you are mad about me speaking up.



People that could have answered, but have time constraints saw the abortion you created on the thread and stayed away.



Jackflerp said:


> Nobody commented on the validity of my answers, just on the fact that I am 15 and lack experience and should keep my mouth shut



there was no need to comment on the validity of your answers, they have no basis in reality or experience.



Jackflerp said:


> even though I am providing help and answers to the OP that nobody else had.



You were making noise and claiming expertise based on your extensive expertise gained in JROTC...  people were laughing so hard they couldn't answer the original poster.



Jackflerp said:


> It is common sense that infantry will likely see more combat than a supply clerk. Their job is to be in combat. That isn't me showing how little I know, that's logic.



There are Infantrymen who never saw combat, and supply clerks with silver stars, it's all about location, timing, and enemy action.  More Infantrymen do get the chance to be in contact with the enemy by reason of their MOS, but it by no means a guarantee.


You are dancing an Irish Jig all over your junk with sharpened track shoes...  the hole you've  is deep enough to be your grave instead of a fighting position, before your verbal choreography on your penis causes you to need the grave you've dug ... you're best served by closing your mouth and reading for a bit, if you would like to stay on this site and use its resources.

Your choice, quiet and let the storm pass, or open your yap and reap the consequences. 

Whatcha gonna do, PL?


----------



## policemedic (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> Sir I am in MCJROTC, involved with a nearby NROTC program, and spend nearly half of my school day with Marine Officers. I may not be in the military, but I am not clueless. His first question was about being a regular Marine Infantry Officer, not MARSOC. I won't answer questions strictly about MARSOC because there are people that are actually in it on here that can answer them, and they definitely know more than me. I only answered his first and third question.
> 
> @Molinaro I don't see how my answer was hateful. Don't rate it hate just because I am 15 and you think I know nothing.



Let's be plain. You're qualified to speak about MCJROTC, Call of Duty (probably) and the challenges of puberty. Not a damn thing else.



Jackflerp said:


> Were you in the infantry? I get that obviously not everyone in Iraq and Afghanistan won't directly see combat, even some in the infantry probably won't. But deployed infantry have a better chance of seeing combat than supply clerks.



I was. 

Go away.


----------



## Molinaro (Nov 3, 2015)

Jackflerp said:


> Sir I am in MCJROTC, involved with a nearby NROTC program, and spend nearly half of my school day with Marine Officers. I may not be in the military, but I am not clueless. His first question was about being a regular Marine Infantry Officer, not MARSOC. I won't answer questions strictly about MARSOC because there are people that are actually in it on here that can answer them, and they definitely know more than me. I only answered his first and third question.
> 
> @Molinaro I don't see how my answer was hateful. Don't rate it hate just because I am 15 and you think I know nothing.



I hated what you said because it seems as if you assume that after five years of service you can easily switch branches. I can tell you from first hand experience that is no walk in the park, so if you have a dream chase it now don't bank on a long shot like that. Normally I wouldn't have replied to something like this as I assume by now you get the point but, since you felt the need to call me out by name I figured I'll explain myself. Best of luck to you and to the original poster of this thread.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alllllllrighty. Point made.

Anyone with a valid input to the OP? Sorta seems like no, cause there isn't any value to add. 

Locked.


----------

